# 2008 the International Dirving Competition. Pairs and Teams



## tracey777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello all,

I'm so excited! 

In July the International Dirving Competition for Pairs and Teams (CAI-A/W 4,2; CAN-A qualifier) will be held in Szilvasvarad, a small village in Northern Hungary.

I also went last year and was amazed at how skilled the coach drivers and the horses were.

http://www.menesgazdasag.hu is the homepage with information.

Tracey


----------

